# SMOK X Cube Mini



## Cave Johnson (18/10/15)

*I WANT ONE NOW!!!*

*ONE MINI BOX, MANY GREAT FEATURES*
SMOK X CUBE MINI is the mini version of X CUBE II. As one of the most accurate temperature-control mods, X CUBE MINI features three new functions: Intelligent Coil Recognition, Adjustable Temperature Coefficient of Resistance and Adjustable Initial Resistance, which are designed to bring your vaping experience to the next level. It has 75W maximum output，Bluetooth 4.0 technology, and a customizable LED that potentially illuminates in up to 16 million colors. And there many more functions are waiting for you to discover.






*[paste:font size="4"]SPECIFICATIONS*
*








*
*[/paste:font]*

*Charging time: about 3 hours 
Output Power: 1W-75W Output Voltage: 0.35V-9V
Standby Current: < 300μA 
Resistance Range: 0.06Ω—3.0Ω (Temp Mode)
　　　　　　　　　0.1Ω—3.0Ω (Watt Mode) 
Temperature Control Range: 200°F-600°F/ 100°C-315°C 
Material: Zinc Alloy and Stainless Steel 
Max Discharging Current: it should be less than 30A when the atomizer resistance is 0.1 ohm.*

*[paste:font size="5"]*
*MORE ACCURATE TEMPERATURE CONTROL
Three new features: Intelligent Coil Recognition, Adjustable Temperature Coefficient of Resistance and Adjustable Initial Resistance are added to enhance the accurateness of temperature control, and produce unexpected consistency and taste of every puff.




*
*Some features may not available until your firmware upgraded. 
Learn more about X CUBE II V1.092 FIRMWARE UPGRADE GUIDE
*
*[/paste:font]
INTELLIGENT COIL RECOGNITION
Under TC Mode, X CUBE MINI can recognize your coils made of Nickel 200, Titanium and Stainless Steel.




*
The default temperature sensing coil material is Nickel 200. Titanium and Stainless Steel Coil are optional for an additional charge. Customers who desire them can purchase and active by our mobile application.

*[paste:font size="4"]ADJUSTABLE TEMPERATURE COEFFICIENT OF RESISTANCE*
*Temperature Coefficient of Resistance is one of the main parameters to characterize the change in resistance. X CUBE MINI allows you to adjust TCR values of Nickel 200, Titanium and Stainless Steel in different ranges, thus further improving the accuracy of temperature control and bring you the best taste.




*
*[/paste:font]
SUPER POWER AND SAFE
X CUBE MINI can supply output power of up to 75 watts, at the same time, provide multiple protections to safe guard against potential risk.




*
*[paste:font size="4"]ADJUSTABLE INITIAL RESISTANCE*
*As temperature sensing coils tend to be sub-ohm, the poor contact problem can make a big error, in a way that is not evident when an atomizer is being used for wattage control only. This function is designed to ensure your resistance on the load remains the same. And its adjustable range is ±50 mΩ (± 0.05Ω).




*
*[/paste:font]
VW/TC/WM MODES
X CUBE MINI provides temperature control mode and variable wattage mode . Only need to press the firing bar and the - button simultaneously, you can select the mode you prefer.




*
*[paste:font size="4"]SMOK MOBILE APP: SMART BEC*
*Our application allows you to meet new friends, post photos, share messages and much more! Download the App and Explore Now!




*
*[/paste:font]
ADVANCED BLUETOOTH E-CIG
With a built-in Bluetooth 4.0 module, X CUBE MINI can be connected and operated by your Smartphone. Download our App and get connected!




*
*[paste:font size="4"]MODERN AND INCREDIBLY STRONG*
*Constructed from high-quality stainless steel with a solid brushed-metal finish, X CUBE MINI feels incredibly strong.





Available in Stainless and Night Black, More Colors for Choosing in the Future! 
Learn more about SMOK GLOBAL CREATIVE STICKERS DESIGN COLLECTION
*
*[/paste:font]
NEW BUTTONS, ERGONOMIC DESIGN
With two new buttons and an easy menu, the operation will be more convenient!
You can directly adjust wattages, temperatures, or display current date and time by pressing the new buttons.




*
*[paste:font size="4"]SPRING-LOADED 510 CENTER PIN*
*The spring-loaded pin will significantly improve the connectivity, for perfectly fits a variety of atomizers.




*
*[/paste:font]
CUSTOMIZABLE LED LIGHT
X CUBE MINI with customizable LED, shining like a rainbow in your hand, is more bright and beautiful. It can potentially illuminate in up to 16 million colors based on three basic colors: red, green and blue. It’s guaranteed to make heads turn!




*
*[paste:font size="4"]MAGNETIC BATTERY COVER, EASY TO USE*
*X CUBE MINI takes one replaceable 18650 battery, and the magnetic battery cover design allows you to quickly replace batteries without tools.




*
*[/paste:font]
SILICONE MOD CASE PROTECTS YOUR X CUBE MINI
In addition to protect your X CUBE MINI from accidental bumps, the case has a wide range of vibrant and eye-catching colors for you to choose.






http://www.smoktech.com/mod/x-cube-mini*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/10/15)

lololol


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> *I WANT ONE NOW!!!*
> 
> *ONE MINI BOX, MANY GREAT FEATURES*
> SMOK X CUBE MINI is the mini version of X CUBE II. As one of the most accurate temperature-control mods, X CUBE MINI features three new functions: Intelligent Coil Recognition, Adjustable Temperature Coefficient of Resistance and Adjustable Initial Resistance, which are designed to bring your vaping experience to the next level. It has 75W maximum output，Bluetooth 4.0 technology, and a customizable LED that potentially illuminates in up to 16 million colors. And there many more functions are waiting for you to discover.
> ...


Oh nice! But, I wonder if they've redesigned that battery cover, or at least put stronger magnets in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (18/10/15)

@BumbleBee, that battery cover is the only thing keeping me from buying an Xcube. I will wait for the Lavabox with a DNA200 chip.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @BumbleBee, that battery cover is the only thing keeping me from buying an Xcube. I will wait for the Lavabox with a DNA200 chip.


Yip, I walked into a store with the intention of buying one, I picked it up, the door came off in my hand, I gave it straight back. I shall wait until they build it properly. For that money it needs to be frikken perfect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn (19/10/15)

I honestly have had zero issues with regards to the battery door... Have mine for a good 2.5 to 3 months now, the only issue I have is that it scratches like hell... i had to start carrying it around in the little pouch they gave with it..

The mod now being a 180 Watt mod is damn good bang for buck, and they are durable! my wife has had het m80 plus now for a good couple of months, and she has it in that dreaded hand bag of hers and really works it as she vapes like a mad woman, hehe... and the thing still keeps going... Also no issues with mine! I love this cube 2, awesome device, and again, no issues with my battery door, yes it does sit a little loos, but it has never come off on it's own, not but once. So I don't know how you managed to get the door off without actually trying to remove it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, I walked into a store with the intention of buying one, I picked it up, the door came off in my hand, I gave it straight back. I shall wait until they build it properly. For that money it needs to be frikken perfect.



You should import, then you don't have to pay "that" money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (3/12/15)

Anybody bringing these in? With the permission of @Cave Johnson can the mods maybe move this to the appropriate sub forum where vendors can respond.


----------



## Ezekiel (3/12/15)

Up to 9V on one battery? Am I missing something?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/15)

skola said:


> Anybody bringing these in? With the permission of @Cave Johnson can the mods maybe move this to the appropriate sub forum where vendors can respond.


You're welcome to start a new thread in the "Who has stock" section @skola


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

Ezekiel said:


> Up to 9V on one battery? Am I missing something?
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



Most likely a fancy buck boost DC-DC module like an LM2596 but better.


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/12/15)

@skola I did create one in the who has stock forum shortly after I posted this.

I've bumped it up, would also like to know if anyone is bringing them in.


----------



## Pixstar (3/12/15)

_*PBusardo Review - The Smok X-Cube Mini*_


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> I've bumped it up, would also like to know if anyone is bringing them in.


was at the mall today and look what I found

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/15)

Willyza said:


> was at the mall today and look what I found


Wheres the fire button on that machine?
Looks good.


----------



## Casper (10/12/15)

i *ALSO* want one right about.... *NOW!!!*


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

in that pic its on the right it has a "long Bar"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (10/12/15)

@Willyza, how much did it set you back? Did you get only the mod, or the kit with tank? (Looks like a SubBox Tank) Battery aswell?


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> _*PBusardo Review - The Smok X-Cube Mini*_


The firmware is out for the "delay"
but he is right, the cover is a bit "icky" but I can live with that not a big problem at all


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

Casper said:


> @Willyza, how much did it set you back? Did you get only the mod, or the kit with tank? (Looks like a SubBox Tank) Battery aswell?


I just got the mod "Vaperite at Eastgate did not have the tank in black only silver 
Mod was R1250.00 a bit steep, but hey, otherwise I would wait till next year


----------



## AnArKi (10/12/15)

I also just bought one, but from Vape Mob https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/smok-x-cube-mini-75w/


----------



## Pixstar (10/12/15)

Willyza said:


> The firmware is out for the "delay"
> but he is right, the cover is a bit "icky" but I can live with that not a big problem at all


Yeah I see they sorted it out after his review...that guy has some pull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

Nice 
here is one with Christmas lights lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------

